# Stock NX and open road racing



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

My dad and I were talking tonight, and the subject of running my NX at the Big Bend Open Road Race came up. We ran my T/A last time and had a blast. I think the NX could average 115 mph over the 118 mile course. He questioned if the 12 year old car could take it. To be honest, I don't know. It is a good running 116k mile NX that doesn't use or leak a drop of anything. It is completely stock except for Slipstreams, S-03's, KYB AGX, and timing at 17º.

The course is split in half, so it would be 59 miles twice. Do you think the NX could take 30 minutes with the rpm's around 6k?

I have had it over 120 indicated, but what is the top speed (it felt out of steam)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the big issue on them is cooling from what I understand...
even though you'll be doing 110+ the whole time and shoving air down it's throat, I'm not sure if the radiator will be able to keep up.

maybe we'll run into each other there sometime... I'm contemplating bringing the MAxima out there as well.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate it.

You should come out. I had wanted to do it for about 15 years, and it was well worth it!


----------

